# CPC-A (Northern Virginia, West Virginia, and Maryland)



## lwilliams5057 (Jan 10, 2011)

I obtained my certification in Medical Billing and Coding in May of 2010, and I am currently seeking employment opportunities in the Northern Virginia area (Frederick County, Loudoun County, or Fairfax County), West Virginia (in and around Berkeley County), or Maryland (Washington County or Frederick County).

Although I do not have employment-acquired coding experience, I am an extremely fast learner with an extensive background in customer service and computer software.  I also have additional medical experience obtained from the ADN nursing program at my college, which included hands-on patient care.

Please contact me at lwilliams5057@yahoo.com (Resume and References available upon request)

Thank you for your time and consideration,

Lynn Williams


----------

